#  Vorstellungen >   Ich werf keinen von der Trage >

## Patientenschubser

Hallo zusammen da draussen im elektronischen Universum, 
dann weder ich mich auch mal vorstellen, mein Name ist Uwe und ich bin 38 Jahre jung.
Ich bin verheiratet und meine Frau auch, also zusammen eben. Gemeinsam haben wir 3 Kids, 11, 7 & 6 Jahre.
Wir wohnen in Süddeutschland, zw Stuttgart und Bodensee, an der Grenze des Schwarzwalds und der Schwäbischen Alb.
Wer uns sehen möchte der kann das hier tun, ihr dürft Euch auch gerne in mein Gästebuch eintragen.
Ansonsten gilt wenn Ihr was wissen wollt dann fragt, wenn ich mag werde ich Eure Fragen beantworten. 
Grüßle vom Patientenschubser  [img width=120 height=120]http://www.schmidt-rw.de/bilder/assets/images/mouse.gif[/img]

----------


## StarBuG

Na dann offiziell herzlich willkommen auf Patientenfragen.net Uwe  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Hast dich ja bei uns schon ein wenig eingelebt  :glasses_hand:

----------


## Claus

Hallo Uwe, 
auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen! Netter Nickname  :s_thumbup:  
Du hast ja eine schöne Homepage und ein schönes zuhause. Und Katzenfreunde sind mir immer sympatisch!  :congratulations_2b_cut: cut: 
Grüße
Claus

----------


## Patientenschubser

Vielen Dank für das freundliche Willkommen... 
Jaja unsere Katzen... zu denen sind wir gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kinde.... sind uns Beide zugelaufen.... dann hat es Beiden bei uns gefallen und sie sind geblieben... kann ich garnicht verstehen bei dem Lärm der hier immer herrscht.... 
Ja auf unseren Garten sind wir alle besonders Stolz... 600 m², Freiheit, Natur, Grillen, Spielen, Bolzen, Entspannung und natürlich jede Menge Arbeit.... 
Unser Garten ist O-Ton meine Frau: _unser Sommerwohnzimmer_, besser wäre wohl unsere Sommerwohnung, da wir quasi ständig draussen sind, ausser it´s raining cats and dogs...   [img width=130 height=86]http://www.schmidt-rw.de/bilder/assets/images/pp_hole.gif[/img]

----------


## Claus

lass mich raten: Du surfst überwiegend mit WLAN?  :emot17_cool:

----------


## Patientenschubser

[img width=130 height=130]http://www.schmidt-rw.de/bilder/assets/images/madgrinz.gif[/img] *Jaaaaa, wie g... ich sitz unter meiner Japankirsche und surfe im Netz.... oder unter unserem Walnussbaum oder unter der Birke....*

----------


## i - Punkt

Ach ja, .... spät aber dennoch möchte auch ich Dich hier noch mal offiziell begrüßen! Deine Beiträge zu lesen macht einfach Spaß und lockt mir doch immer wieder ein Lächeln heraus!   :hearts_mouth:   :f_eyebrows:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo i-punkt, 
vielen Dank fürs willkommen und einen extra Dank fürs Lob  :f_05blow_kiss:  
Ich freu mich wenn Dir meine Beiträge gefallen...  :glasses_hand:  
Jedenfalls bin ich begeistert von diesem Forum hier, scheinen ja alles "normale" Leute zu sein... freu 
So "darf" jetzt arbeiten gehen, naja fahren zum gehen wärs zu weit...

----------


## i - Punkt

Ja "normale" Leute mit "normalen" Ecken und Kanten! Ich finde es hier auch toll!  :bravo_2_cut:   :c_love_puter4:

----------


## Herbstwind

Klaro, alles "normale" Leute.  :dance_3_6:   :e_jumping_1:   :crazy05:

----------


## Claus

Ich hoffe aber, Du hast vorher vernünftig gefrühstückt!  :plate_1:   :m_coffeecup:   :yes_2_cut:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Klar wie immer eine große Tasse Kaffee, hmmmm, und zwei Becher Joghurt.... 
Das reicht immer bis zum Mittagessen.... viel mehr bekomm ich um die Zeit sowieso nicht runter.

----------


## Mainzelmännchen

Hallo Patientenschubser,
ich finde deinen Nick einfach zu schön und muss beim Lesen immer wieder lachen  :Smiley: 
Auch ich bin eine ganz normale liebe mit allen Ecken und Kanten  :Smiley: 
Sei lieb gegrüßt vom
Mainzelmännchen

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo Mainzelmännchen, 
oder eher Mainzelfrauchen, aber das hört sich echt be........ an. Wie das Frauchen aller Mainzer. *breites grins* 
Ebenso willkommen hier im Forum [img width=160 height=85]http://www.schmidt-rw.de/bilder/assets/images/comicb_1.gif[/img]  
Ich will mich hier gleich an dieser Stelle auch mal verabschieden, nein nein nicht für immer.
Ich werde die nächsten 6 Wochen in Idar Oberstein verbringen bei einer Wehrübung  :smile_72:  
Ich werde wahrscheinlich nur am WE online sein. 
Also passt auf herrenlose Tragen auf nicht das Ihr von einer Angefahren werdet  :smile_01:   
Grüßle vom Patientenschubser

----------


## Claus

Dann halte mal die Ohren steif.  :smile_05:  Es wäre schön, mal zwischendurch etwas von Dir zu hören!  :zk_hear_3_cut:  
Grüße
Claus

----------


## i - Punkt

Wünsche euch viel Erfolg .....  :hands_down02:   :jumps_rope:  und s.... nicht so viel  :beer_new:  HAHA ha ha!

----------


## Claus

Ach! Soooo eine Wehrübung??  :goof_3_cut:

----------


## topolina

lieber patientenschubser! deine beiträge sind einfach superfein...war gerade auf deiner homepage...toll gemacht. meine ist etwas alt, deswegen nicht der rede wert. mir ist es auch lieber wenn die patienten liegen bleiben..in diesem sinne ...propofol tut woh....  :c_laugh:

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo topolina und willkommen auf Patientenfragen.net  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Freut mich, dass du zu uns gefunden hast  :smelling_flower:

----------


## i - Punkt

Hallo Topolina, 
ein herzliches HALLO auch von mir! Auf einen regen Austausch!  :shy_flower:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Auch ein Hallo von mir  :Smiley:  
Ja eine Wehrübung, ich mache gerade in Idar Oberstein den Feldwebel d. R. Lehrgang. 
Wird wohl etwas stressig, freu mich aber echt das ich das machen darf.... 
Danke fürs Lob für meine Homepage.... *freu* 
Gruß ausm Schlamm, der Patientenschubser... 
*rödelrödel*

----------


## Patientenschubser

So habe mich nun 4 Tage in lauwarmes Wasser gelegt um mich vom Schlamm der letzten 6 Wochen zubefreien.... 
Nein natürlich nicht, der Lehrgang bestand zum Teil aus theo. & prak. Unterricht.... 
So viel habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gebüffelt, Rechtskunde (Grundgesetz, Soldatengesetz, VorgesetztenVerordnung...) Innere Führung, Erlass Erzieherische Maßnahmen..... und klar Waffenkunde und Sport Sport Sport.... ich habe in den 6 Wochen mal eben mein DSA gemacht. ( Naja mal eben nicht kostete mich schon einige Anstrengung aber ich habs gemacht, extragrins.
So anstrengend es auch war, es hat mir physisch und psychisch gut getan. Unglaublich aber war. Nach meiner Bandscheiben OP war es das was ich braucht um mich wieder als Teil der Gesellschaft zufühlen, isso, Leistung bringen müssen und auch Leistung zu bringen, einfach weils Spaß macht. 
Grüßle vom Patientenschubser

----------


## StarBuG

Na da sag ich HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH  :g_party_eyes:  
Für was steht den DSA?

----------


## Patientenschubser

D = Deutsches
S = Sport
A = Abzeichen 
die Voraussetzungen gibts hier Deutsches Sportabzeichen das ist eine *.pdf Datei 
Kann in jedem Sportverein abgenommen werden.
Bei der Bundeswehr ist es ein Teil für die Vorraussetzungen für das Leistungsabzeichen in Gold, Silber oder Bronze, dazu kommen noch andere Leistungen.

----------


## i - Punkt

WELCOME back home, Patientenschubser! 
Schön, daß Du wohlbehalten und offensichtlich "aufgewertet" wieder zurück bist! Hoffentlich hat Dich nicht der Schock getroffen, die zertrümmerten Dächer zu sehen!? Oder habt ihr gar nichts abbekommen vom Hagel?? Dann seid froh! 
Hier sieht´s aus, wie nach nem Krieg, .... ich wußte gar nicht, daß es so viele verschiedene Folien gibt! Von oben muß unsere Stadt schön bunt aussehen! 
Wünsche Dir gutes Einleben zu Hause!

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo i-punkt, 
danke fürs Willkommen. 
Nein wir wurden verschont, keinen Hagel, nix kaputt... Gott sei Dank. 
Ja die Welt ist bunt und schön auch mit verschiedenen Folien auf den Dächern...  :Smiley:  
grüßle aus RW

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo zusammen, 
also ich melde mich mal wieder ab, diesmal für ein paar Monate. Neinnein ich werd natürlich zwischen drin immer wieder mal rein schauen. 
Ich mache eine Wehrübung über 4 Monate hinweg. Ich "darf" Rekruten ausbilden zum (Bundeswehr) Sanitäter.
Freu mich schon drauf, morgen früh gehts los. 
Ich hoffe das ich mich damit qualifiziere für einen Einsatz im Ausland. 
Also viele Grüße vom Schubser bevor er wieder in den Schlamm abtaucht.  [img width=62 height=52]http://www.schmidt-rw.de/bilder/assets/images/schoki01.gif[/img]

----------


## StarBuG

Na dann wünsch ich dir viel Spass  :Grin:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Schubser! 
Dann wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß und Erfolg im Schlammwälzen!  
Viele Grüße, Teetante Andrea*

----------


## Maggie

Heißt das beim Bund nicht Sanitöter  :Zunge raus:   :Zunge raus:  
Viel Spaß beim ausbilden, aber ein Einsatz im Ausland wünsche ich keinem, denke dass könnte sehr unangenehm werden.  :Sad:

----------


## Obelix1962

Sagt der Hauptmann zum Spies... 
Ausbilden
zack zack 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallole, 
ich habe die große Ehre (zweifel) ab dem 02.Januar in Wildflecken (Röhn - "kurz" vor Fulda) als Ausbilder für die EAKK (Einsatzausbildung- hier für Afghanistan) San-Ausbildung machen zu dürfen. Deswegen würde mich interessieren ob jemand von Euch von dort kommt. Ich weiß zwar nicht ob ich wirklich Zeit habe den oder diejenige zu besuchen. Aber wenn wäre es klasse und ich würds gerne tun. 
gruß vom Weihnachtsschubser.

----------


## StarBuG

Wirf doch mal einen Blick auf unsere nette Landkarte 
Sind zwarnoch nicht alle eingetragen, aber naja ...  :Zwinker:

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, Uwe,
falls du Autobahn fährst: wir haben eine eigene Autobahnausfahrt an der A 5, ich selbst wohne zwei Minuten von der Abfahrt entfernt. Einen eigenen Bahnhof haben wir auch, aber schnelle Züge halten in Bensheim(5 km) oder Darmstadt (22 km), da könnt ich dich mal abholen. Bis Wildflecken sind es von hier ca. 2 1/2 Stunden, das dürfte ein bißchen weit sein...
War gerade auf deiner Homepage, so viel Platz haben wir zwar nicht, aber bei uns ist es auch ganz schön. Und statt zwei Katzen haben wir einen großen Hund, aber der ist auch sehr verschmust. 
Liebe Grüße 
Ute

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallole, 
na das ist ja eine promte reaktion gewesen, naja aber 2 1/2 Stunden Fahrt, hmm tut mir leid aber da bin ja schon fast zuhause....
Ja Platz haben wir bei uns jede Menge 600 m² grundstück, da machts feiern im Sommer Spaß.  
grüßle vom Schubser

----------


## mämchen

Ich meinte ja, wenn Du z. B. mit dem Auto unterwegs wärst, hättest Du mal auf 'nen Kaffee und Kräppel reingucken können... :Smiley:   
Ute

----------


## Patientenschubser

Oh, ich bin schon mit dem Auto unterwegs, allerdings fahre ich nicht Richtung Darmstadt, sondern Würzburg Heilbronn Stuttgart.... 
Danke aber fürs Angebot 
Gruß vom Schubser

----------


## mämchen

Naja, mit Geographie hab ichs nicht so, wenn ich nicht meinen Atlas hätte, würd ich wahrscheinlich über Paris nach München fahren - lach! - zum Glück hat mein Göga einen super Orientierungssinn! 
Grüßle, Ute

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Schubser! 
Also bist Du in der bayerischen Rhön und nicht in der hessischen unterwegs. Ich kenne nämlich die hessische recht gut, allerdings wohne ich von beiden zu weit weg für mal eben einen Kaffee! Schade eigentlich! Aber Du hattest ja auch schon mal in einem anderen Thema von einem Forumstreffen was geschrieben, das könnte man ja mal für das neue Jahr ins Auge fassen.  
Also wenn Du Richtung Stuttgart fährst, könntest Du dem Obelix mal winken... Wer da unten sonst noch wohnt, hm, Küken ist noch weiter unten angesiedelt, keine Ahnung, müßte ich auch erst die Landkarte studieren! 
Liebe Grüße und falls wir uns nicht mehr lesen: Einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr!  
Andrea*

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ Teetante und all den Anderen hier im Forum, auch einen guten Rutsch. 
Ähm ja ich hätte schreiben sollen das es der bayowrische Teil der Röhn ist, Wildflecken ist quasi eine der letzten Aussenstellen Bayerns bervor es ins benachbarte Ausland (hier Hessen) geht  :Smiley:  
Ja Obelix könnte ich "Heimsuchen". Allerdings dacht sich ja mehr an: mal abends vorbeischneien, als: ich unterbreche meine Heimfahrt und geh jemanden auf den Nerv...  
Forumstreffen ins Auge fassen, tut das nicht weh...? Aber warum nicht? Wäre doch mal etwas! All die unbekannten Gesichter sehen, Wie schaut wohl der Obelix aus? Immer mit einer blau-weiß gestreiften Hose unterwegs? Teetante immer mit einer Kanne heißen Tee dabei? Der Patientenschubser der alle ausm Rollstuhl oder von der Trage wirft? ..... 
liebe Grüße 
vom Schubser

----------


## Teetante

*HI Schubser! 
Also der Obelix schaut gar nicht wie Obelix aus, jedenfalls nicht auf dem 5 Jahre alten Foto, welches ich von ihm bekommen habe....  
Naja, mußt Du ihn mal anmailen, der teilt bestimmt seinen geliebten Wein mit Dir abends.  
Forumstreffen im Auge tut nicht weh! Aber das ist ein anderes Thema und wohl noch was hin bis man so was alles organisiert hat.  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, Andrea,
die Einladung zum Kaffee        :m_coffeecup:                   - für dich Tee         :m_coffeecup:                       -auf der Heimreise hätte auch für dich und Lars gegolten, aber diesmal hab ich erst in der Karte geguckt! Ich denk mal, so einen Riesenumweg würdet ihr nicht fahren wollen, aber falls ihr doch mal hier durchkommt und klingelt, würde ich mich freuen.
Einen Guten Rutsch allen, die hier mitlesen, und viel Glück für 2007, 
Ute                                :g_party_eyes:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Ute! 
Wir wollen in 2007 mal in meine alte Heimat fahren und dann komme ich auf Dein Angebot zurück! Vielen lieben Dank dafür! 
Dir und Deiner Familie auch einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr und für 2007 Gesundheit, Glück, Liebe und das all Deine Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen!  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

hallo, 
lucy ganz traurig ist, :m_wimp_notext:  
weil keiner bei der lucy vorbeifährt  :mommy_cut: bzw.in der nähe wohnt. 
sollte also mal jemand zufällig in richtung osten fahren (vielleicht kommt das ja mal vor), ich lade immer gern auf nen kaffee ein. leipzig ist ne superschöne stadt. 
einen guten rutsch für alle

----------


## mämchen

Liebe arme Lucy,     :zd_bye_3_cut:   
bitte nicht traurig sein! Ich war noch nie im Osten, und als Städtereise hatten mein Mann und ich Leipzip   :w_camera_4:  oder Dresden schon länger mal ins Auge gefasst, aber irgendwie noch nie wahr gemacht. Das wär doch wirklich mal ein Ziel, oder? Wenns denn klappt, wahrscheinlich ohne Kiddies, aber mit Wuffi, kommen wir auf 'nen Kaffee und 'ne Schale Wasser sehr gerne vorbei. :shy_flower:  
Und dann bring ich dir selbstgemachten Kochkäs  :g_eat3:  mit, den kennst du ganz bestimmt noch nicht!
So, jetzt muss ich mit ebendiesem Wuffi Gassi, sonst platzt die Blase,
eine schöne Jahresschlußfeier wünscht dir 
Ute          :roll_1:   :roll_1:   :roll_1:

----------


## lucy230279

hallo ute, 
das wär ja super :bravo_2_cut:  
schon goethe sagte: "mein leipzig lob ich mir, es ist ein klein paris"ich mache den stadtführer und zeig euch tolle ecken. sag bescheid, wenn ihr euch dazu entschließen solltet. 
würd mich ganz dolle freun :e_jumping_1:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo, 
meine Göttergattin und ich waren letztes Jahr für 5 Tage Kinderfrei (nach 12 Jahren das erstemal!!!) im Osten. Ein Arbeitskollege von mir kommt von dort. Wir haben unter anderem auch Dresden gekuckt - Klasse Stadt - und oooch Prag - Noch viel Klasserer (häää?!) -
Nein der Osten hat schon was.
Sollten wir also mal wieder dort hinkommen könnte man das ja mal ins (aua) Auge fassen.  *EUCH ALLEN EINEN GUTEN RUUUTSCH INS NEUE JAHR, und aufpassen laut der Polizei sind Banden unterwegs die versuchen den Leuten ein altes Jahr anzudrehen -grins-.*   
gruß vom Schubser

----------


## lucy230279

hallo patientenschubser, 
au ja, wir machen ein treffen. :Smiley:    ich war schon ganz oft im westen urlaub machen, also könntet ihr auch mal wieder hierher kommen. so!! dir auch ein supergutes neues jahr und lass keine patienten fallen. :Grin:

----------


## Patientenschubser

*Hubs Schubs Plums schon liegt wieder einer auf´m Boden  
Natürlich nicht, so wir fangen gleich mit den Vorbereitungen fürs Sylvesterfest an,es gibt, läckerläckerläcker, Raglette, WIE GEIL, zwei, drei Stunden essen...	
Hab jetzt erstmal 6 Stunden Mucke zusammen gestellt, damit ich nicht permanent aufstehen muss zum Nachlegen. 
@lucy230279, das wäre ne Idee wo hast du den bisher deinen Urlaub im "Westen" verbracht? 
nochmal grüßle vom Schubser*   :dance_clap_leg_up:   :dance_3_5:   :dance_3_6:   :dance_3_7:   :dance_clap_leg_up:   :dance_clap_leg_up:   :dance_3_5:   :dance_3_6:   :dance_3_7:   :dance_clap_leg_up:

----------


## lucy230279

hallo schubser, 
also wenn ich dein patient wäre, würde mich freiwillig festschnallen (lassen :Zwinker:  )
mmhh, bin lang nicht mehr in nem krankenwagen mitgefahren, gut muss jetzt auch net unbedingt sein, aber für den fall dass doch, würde ich dich persönlich anfordern.du bist mir sympathisch :Smiley:   
raclette, mmh, würd ichauch gern mal wieder essen.kann ich mir aber nicht leisten. muss konsequent bleiben, was das abnehmen betrifft. 
waren schon mehrfach in bayrischen wald, schwarzwald, köln, hamburg,bochum,essen,münchen. und fahren mehrfach im jahr die a9 runter nach salzburg, um meine familie zu besuchen.
also liebend gern, komm vorbei
lass es dir schmecken.
knuddel..

----------


## Patientenschubser

Oh danke fürs (**SUPERROTWERD**) Kompliment, gebe ich aber gerne zurück  :smelling_flower:  
Schalte jetzt ab, wir wollen gleich feiern, übrings wegen Raclette, ab u7nd zu muss Mann/ Frau sich auch was gönnen sonst bringt das ganze Abnehmen nix (iss meine Erfahrung) 
grüßle Schubser

----------


## lucy230279

he schubserlein, 
hoffe du hast die nacht gut überstanden? hat das raclette geschmeckt? natürlich muss man sich was gönnen, aber bei raclette werd ich meistens haltlos.also von daher..
ich find es übrigens süß, dass du rot wirst, das hätte ich gern gesehn. :emot16_eyelashes: 
danke für die blumen.(kann auch schnell rotwerden) :emot31_embarrass:   :c_love_puter4: ein dickes knuddel und

----------


## Patientenschubser

Puh aber hallo was haben wir gefeiert bis heute morgen um 5 Uhr....
Das Raclette war vom Feinsten mit Schweinelende und Schinken und so, lauter leckere Sachen. 
so ein dickes Kuddelchen von mir an Dich muss jetzt nochmal ins Heiabettchen, bin immer noch Müde..  :night_rise:  
grins  :lips_heart_1:  
grüßle vom Schubser

----------


## lucy230279

mmhh, *leichtrotwerd*. :emot31_embarrass: 
bin schon um drei ins bett. jetzt erzähl mal net von so leckeren sachen,
sonst bekomme ich noch heißhunger. :g_eat3: 
hoffe du hast inzwischen ausgeschlafen?  
muss mich schon mal seelisch und moralisch aufs arbeiten morgen vorbereiten. war jetzt aufgrund von krankheit schon über ne woche nicht mehr. da fehlt mir irgendwas. 
musst du morgen auch wieder ran an die patienten? dann lass keinen fallen.
einen superfetten knuddel an dich von mir  :kiss2_133_cut:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Sodele,ich hab so viel geschlafen das ich im Moment immer noch wach bin ( 2:35Uhr) 
Nein im Moment gibts keine Patienten die ich fallen lassen kann. 
Ich mache im Moment eine Wehrübung und muss morgen früh nach Wildflecken um dort Ausbildung zu machen für die Soldaten die mit dem nächsten "Schwung" nach Afghanistan fliegen... 
Freut mioch das Du wieder gesund bist, was haste den gehabt?
Naja Aufjedenfall wünsche ich dir einen guten Start ins neue Jahr und viel (äh) Spaß beim arbeiten. 
grüßle vom Schubser

----------


## lucy230279

hallo schubserle, 
schön dass du ausgeschlafen hast.
tja, krankgeschrieben war ich wg knie. es war mir unmöglich, 12 h am schalter zu stehen. bei jeder beugung hatte ich schmerzen.das ist immer mal schubweise, es wird aber jedesmal schlimmer. beim nächsten mal geh ich direkt zum orthopäden. hab darüber auch ein thema erstellt bei krankheiten, falls es dich interessiert.
da ich heute nicht so lange arbeiten musste hatte ich auch relativ viel spaß auf arbeit.
freu mich wenn du wieder zurück bist. :Smiley:

----------

